# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Утилиты для Acer под ХР

## TAS

На ноутбуке ACER 5920 снес Vista и поставил XP, драйвера удалось найти правда не все а вот утилиты под ХР нет, помогите кто может. Больше всего интересует менеджер питания

----------


## bobuch

_ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_xp_not_authorized/aspire_5920/

здесь есть все дрова для этого ноута, чтоб намано Хрень работала.
Единственное, нет дров для синих сенсорных клавиш справа.

утилиты можно попробовать повзаимствовать от более старых (но не сильно) ноутов Acer в которые ХРень поумолчалову ставилась.

----------


## inox

если ты ишешь утилиты для Acer, то тебе нужно эти  утилиты

----------


## vbruy

Еще сюда можно заглянуть: http://www.flydrivers.ru/search.html

----------


## SeaRider

Когда сдох свой ноут Acer 5520G перерыл много-чего :) в результате приплыл следующий ресурс http://acerfans.ru/drivers/30-drajjv...ire-5920g.html которым и пользуюсь по сей день :yes: Если на ноуте есть кнопочка PowerManager (P), но сцуко не работает :mad:, то тебе сюда http://acerfans.ru/forum/topic_6195.

----------

